# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Portugal report

## LindaP

Bom Dia!
  Back from a great trip. The Algarve was beautiful as ever, but much more crowded than just 4 years ago. We learned that many people from the U.K. are buying retirement places there, as well as renting the several new apts. for the summer. It is still much cheaper than the rest of Europe. Beers 1 at happy hour, and a fresh dorade  dinner can go for 6-7.
    The grotto trip in Lagos was awesome, the people were wonderful, and the fish was great. I dare say, that I had the best sole there I have ever had!!! (Gotta go Amy!).

----------


## amyb

Linda and Bill-great to see you enjoying yet another great destination. Wonderful sights, people, and food. Good job, Amy

----------


## DaveM

How great, Linda!!

Been very curious about this area and so love the photos . . . also glad to somewhat confirm that it appears to be an area where one could really get away, relax in an unassuming and beautiful place; and for quite a while on not a ton of money!

Merci!

----------


## rivertrash

Great photos.  Thanks for sharing them with us.  You and Bill look great.  Glad you had a good time.

----------


## julianne

Thanks, Linda. Haven't been to Portugal in many years---makes me want to visit again. You and Bill look terrific. Next to Petri, you are the most-traveled people on the forum!

----------


## smason3

Linda,

Thanks for taking the time to post a non-SBH trip report. Lovely pictures. I might have to add this to our trip list.

Sam

----------


## Petri

> Thanks, Linda. Haven't been to Portugal in many years---makes me want to visit again. You and Bill look terrific. Next to Petri, you are the most-traveled people on the forum!



http://mosttraveledpeople.com/

Americans are leading but two finns in the top 10!  :Big Grin: 

PS. And the report looks great!  Need to visit Portugal, never been there but I've tried to find decent flights a few times..

----------


## tim

Linda,

Very nice report and photos.  Looks like a great place for a visit, and you sure can't beat the price!

----------


## bto

Thanks, Linda...looks like a beautiful place...enjoyed the pics.

----------


## GramChop

i'm sure there are awesome memories/stories to go with each of these photographs!  for some reason, i think you might be thinking of amyb and her love of dover sole in the photograph of you and bill at the restaurant with the fish platter in the foreground.

....and what's up with ALL the freakin' stairs leading down to the beach?  i mean....really????  that makes the colombier hike look like a walk in the park!

i'm lovin' the intricate tile work, too!  

thank you for a brief look into portugal, linda!

----------

